# Star Wars: Episode 7 - Schon 50 Millionen US-Dollar eingespielt



## Gast1669461003 (20. November 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 7 - Schon 50 Millionen US-Dollar eingespielt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Episode 7 - Schon 50 Millionen US-Dollar eingespielt


----------



## Sanador (20. November 2015)

Recht unterhaltsam nach genau 10 Jahren wieder einen so herrlich übertriebenen Star War Hype zu erleben. 

Ich schätzte mal, dass *Avatar* bald den Titel des finanziell erfolgreichsten Films ablegen muss.


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2015)

Naja, Avatar, Star Wars, hat eh beides die gleiche Geschichte


----------



## BattleFreaker (20. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, Avatar, Star Wars, hat eh beides die gleiche Geschichte



Wenn du so willst haben dann >50 % aller Action/Sci-Fi-Filme eine gleiche/sehr ähnliche Story. Ist das schlimm? Nö.


----------



## BiJay (20. November 2015)

Dass man jetzt überhaupt schon Tickets kaufen kann, verwundert mich. In unserem Kino ist das noch nicht möglich.


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2015)

nein, das ist nicht 50%, bei den beiden Filmen sind das sogar 100%


----------



## Vordack (20. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, das ist nicht 50%, bei den beiden Filmen sind das sogar 100%



Ich frage mich häufiger in was für einer Welt Du lebst....


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich frage mich häufiger in was für einer Welt Du lebst....



Wieso, Beide Filme haben die Heldenreise als Vorlage


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> Naja, Avatar, Star Wars, hat eh beides die gleiche Geschichte
> ... Beide Filme haben die Heldenreise als Vorlage


Da scheiß' der Papst doch in den Wald! und ich hätte gedacht,
- der Hobbit
- Gravity
- Bad Santa
- Dogville
- Blue Velvet
- Silent Hill
- die Zeit nach Mitternacht
- Terminator
- Zurück in die Zukunft
- Cabin in the Woods
wären lauter unterschiedliche Filme. Wie man sich täuschen kann ...


----------



## Enisra (20. November 2015)

Naja, Avatar und Star Wars unterscheiden sich schon nicht so sehr


----------



## Batze (20. November 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Recht unterhaltsam nach genau 10 Jahren wieder einen so herrlich übertriebenen Star War Hype zu erleben.



Da hättest du mal vor 27 Jahren dabei sein sollen, das war Krass. Es war praktisch ein vollkommen neues Kino was da auf der Leinwand flimmerte was man vorher so noch nie gesehen hatte.


----------



## LOX-TT (20. November 2015)

freu mich schon sehr drauf, hab aber noch keine Karte bisher gekauft 

werde wohl mein Krieg der Sterne Shirt (ja es ist der deutsche Schriftzug) von der Noris Frce Con, anziehen zur Premiere 



Batze schrieb:


> Da hättest du mal vor 27 Jahren dabei sein sollen, das war Krass. Es war praktisch ein vollkommen neues Kino was da auf der Leinwand flimmerte was man vorher so noch nie gesehen hatte.



wieso vor 27 Jahren? 

Episode VI ist 32 Jahre her und V bzw. IV logischerweise noch mehr (35 und 30)

Als Episode VI erstmals im Kino lief, war ich 1 Jahr alt  (82er Jahrgang)


----------



## Batze (20. November 2015)

Stimmt, habe da 10 Jahre unterschlagen. Rund 37 Jahre sind es gewesen.


----------

